# Time To Try And Get Two Strike Anywhere Matches With One Shot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the first attempt at this shot idea... with practice and learning how to compensate for the second match, I think it's totally possible:


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Speechless...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You make it look easy Bill.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Once again, you amaze me!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shooting bill you are the master with the seal Sniper top shooting
Pete


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I gave it a go myself to day having several attempts using the steel all the attempts hit both match heads every time I got one smoker but kept hitting a little to deep taking off to much of the heads this is using 9.5mm steel and it does not deflect so should be ok. I have made the two target shot before using steel ammo instead of match heads, so like you this is certainly possible and only a matter of time before it's done, I don't want to hijack your post so the the video which has been edited showing the hits is on my you tube channel if you want to check it out. I will have another go tomorrow good luck Bill nearly their.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a race then! You'll probably get it before me... the weather is perfect, but that just means I have to do a lot of stuff with the kids... and won't get much of a chance real soon, unless it's late at night or something... and you know I don't have any problem with you doing the same shot... it's open for everybody to give it a go!
My thought is (a little inside baseball thinking) that if we can continue to push the boundaries out of what people know is possible then eventually we'll get more and more people trying some of these things.... I mean (speaking as Joe Bleau) if a guy can light two or three matches with one shot from 10 meters... then _certainly_ with a little practice *I* can light just one from 20 feet!
More and more will try, more will succeed, it'll eventually get noticed by somebody in the media.... all the amazing things a simple slingshot can do will be brought to light, more people will get interested seeing they're not merely a child's toy... and that's just good for _everybody_ who has this as either a vocation or as a hobby.
Look how far we've already come in a fairly short period of time already!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

know what you mean Bill finding time to complete a task is a pain, This is my last day of trying and I will not be able to shoot again until next Thursday as i'm back at work 12 hour shifts are a killer, here is the best I have done so far.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent Hawk! That was so freakin' close Man...
I've got to make a little clamp setup as well... the matches seem to just jump out of the little holes I had drilled for them.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Excellent Hawk! That was so freakin' close Man...
> I've got to make a little clamp setup as well... the matches seem to just jump out of the little holes I had drilled for them.


Yes that is a problem with this set up two upside like the original one match strike would be better, hope you get it done today who does it does not matter if you do it today I will still carry on with it until I get it done it's difficult and it's fun.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> It's a race then! You'll probably get it before me... the weather is perfect, but that just means I have to do a lot of stuff with the kids... and won't get much of a chance real soon, unless it's late at night or something... and you know I don't have any problem with you doing the same shot... it's open for everybody to give it a go!
> My thought is (a little inside baseball thinking) that if we can continue to push the boundaries out of what people know is possible then eventually we'll get more and more people trying some of these things.... I mean (speaking as Joe Bleau) if a guy can light two or three matches with one shot from 10 meters... then _certainly_ with a little practice *I* can light just one from 20 feet!
> More and more will try, more will succeed, it'll eventually get noticed by somebody in the media.... all the amazing things a simple slingshot can do will be brought to light, more people will get interested seeing they're not merely a child's toy... and that's just good for _everybody_ who has this as either a vocation or as a hobby.
> Look how far we've already come in a fairly short period of time already!


I agree with this. Your shooting has inspired me. I want to reach that level. You have raised the bar high. " What one man can do, another can do." Your demo's really add excitement of what can be achieved with persistance,practice and discipline. THANKS


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

And thank you too Treefork!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> It's a race then! You'll probably get it before me... the weather is perfect, but that just means I have to do a lot of stuff with the kids... and won't get much of a chance real soon, unless it's late at night or something... and you know I don't have any problem with you doing the same shot... it's open for everybody to give it a go!
> My thought is (a little inside baseball thinking) that if we can continue to push the boundaries out of what people know is possible then eventually we'll get more and more people trying some of these things.... I mean (speaking as Joe Bleau) if a guy can light two or three matches with one shot from 10 meters... then _certainly_ with a little practice *I* can light just one from 20 feet!
> More and more will try, more will succeed, it'll eventually get noticed by somebody in the media.... all the amazing things a simple slingshot can do will be brought to light, more people will get interested seeing they're not merely a child's toy... and that's just good for _everybody_ who has this as either a vocation or as a hobby.
> Look how far we've already come in a fairly short period of time already!


you hit the match on the head! perfect marketing, nothing beats word of mouth. you tube vids are becoming mainstream television, just hope it does not end up on TOSH O. even than a person would sell a million.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> This is the first attempt at this shot idea... with practice and learning how to compensate for the second match, I think it's totally possible:


i see your using latex is there a reason your not doing the thera?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tex's latex gives a higher velocity at a lighter draw... I wanted something that would shoot flat with heavy ammo, but is light to pull for ultimate accuracy. Tex's latex is a "natural" for that.
Theraband is fine for general everyday use and good for hunting etc., but when you need that next level of performance... Tex's latex is my go to.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tubes are harder to pull than thera band but the same logic applies, I am using thera band at the moment because it is easier to pull than the tubes I find thera band easy to pull after using tubes for a few years.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I forgot to post my second shooting session try at this shot, so here it is.

Decided to go heavier and stronger instead of lighter and faster... .50 caliber musketballs at 220 fps, and it's just theraband gold 1" straight cut about 9" active length draw to around 48":


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Almost!
Oh well, it was a great-looking day to be shooting and avoiding work in the garden.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Today's attempt at this challenge shot:


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Both Bill Hayes and Hrawk2009 are AWSOME!

I have a long way to go, before they have to worry about competion from me.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

,I swapped back to tubes this afternoon and was much much more successful, hitting both match heads with one shot 21 times, all this in a 1.5 hour period it seemed I could not miss. But they would not light many were a little to full on taking half the heads off but several were just creating small chips which I thought would have lit, in this video I did hit both heads it chipped the sulphur off one and flew behind the camera only I could see it flash as it was behind the camera. I am altering the match holder so the matches will not fly out of view of the camera and give a firmer more solid grip and hopefully a better chance of striking.






One last attempt before dark oh well their is always tomorrow.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> ,I swapped back to tubes this afternoon and was much much more successful, hitting both match heads with one shot 21 times, all this in a 1.5 hour period it seemed I could not miss. But they would not light many were a little to full on taking half the heads off but several were just creating small chips which I thought would have lit, in this video I did hit both heads it chipped the sulphur off one and flew behind the camera only I could see it flash as it was behind the camera. I am altering the match holder so the matches will not fly out of view of the camera and give a firmer more solid grip and hopefully a better chance of striking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watched and commented on u tube, your always in a good mood......................... fantastic


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is incredibly difficult... that's all there is to it.
Striking a single match is like no problem at all now... especially when it's still and not hung upside down... but this two match lighting thing.... late last night I lit the front match three times in about 10 minutes... scraped the back match, looked perfect on video replay too... but just couldn't get the darn thing lit!
I'm using a bubble level to make sure everything is just perfect for the trajectory, but I'll be darned if this thing hasn't elluded EVERY attempt so far. Posting the process, misses and how long it takes to get the thing done, is a good lesson for members.... this stuff takes a LOT of time and effort to get to the point where it "looks easy"!

Last night's attempts:


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It certainly does Bill I will not post on here as I did not start this post so started my own, done exactly the same as you Bill lit the front took the silver off the back surprised it did not light to, Hitting the heads all the time now it's amazing how accurate we can be with a slingshot.It's just a matter of time now before they light together I think. I see your using a bubble level mine is not at eye level but angled up I use eyesight even though it's not that good, but stand back with the matches viewing them side by side when they look almost level, the back sticking up just a little more I then move in line with them and shoot. I have a plain a4 sheet of paper behind them so I can see where the ammo goes and adjust from their.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys are truly an inspiration! I think all of us are sending vibes your way ... light, light, light ....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

you keep on getting so close to doing it so i think that u will get it done soon it will just take perfect conditions.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

have you guys tried slow mo cam to see what effect the first strike does to trajectory?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

What are the best matches to use?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

For most of the shots I've done it's been with Penley Strike anywhere matches... I got some Diamond brand strike anywhere's a couple of weeks ago as well.... they seem to be about the same when I tested them.
The most important part is to keep them very dry, tinder dry is best.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> For most of the shots I've done it's been with Penley Strike anywhere matches... I got some Diamond brand strike anywhere's a couple of weeks ago as well.... they seem to be about the same when I tested them.
> The most important part is to keep them very dry, tinder dry is best.


 Thanks Bill . I got some Diamond greenlight strike anywhere matches. They don't seem to be that great.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Beanflip said:


> For most of the shots I've done it's been with Penley Strike anywhere matches... I got some Diamond brand strike anywhere's a couple of weeks ago as well.... they seem to be about the same when I tested them.
> The most important part is to keep them very dry, tinder dry is best.


 Thanks Bill . I got some Diamond greenlight strike anywhere matches. They don't seem to be that great.
[/quote]
It's what works best for you, it can be sychological i find greendiamond suit me better they strike in cold temperatures much better to and in my country where it's usually quite cold I can't fault them.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

once you and Bill get the hang of it the both of you will be starting your camp fores without the use of a fire starter, just one good shot into the heart of the tinder, you guys have the skills!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

newconvert said:


> have you guys tried slow mo cam to see what effect the first strike does to trajectory?


I'm not that technical it works or it doesn't, what I am going to do is pick up a piece of flat scrap metal from work drill two holes all the way through the mdf glue the metal plate to the bottom of it and push the matches all the way in until they touch the metal plate also checking that the matches are the same length before putting them in. this will ensure they are level all I have to do then is angle it correctly as I have it low down. I do hit both matches almost ten out of ten now removing the silver tip all the time, so it is just getting the level spot on.


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Impressive. Good luck.


----------

